# [SOLVED] Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Some one help me I have a problem, I'm not good with computers, but my computer seems is is really slow. When i open task manag. up it has a bunck of avp and avz.exe on there.


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

avp.exe (belongs to Kaspersky Internet Security Suite) and avz.exe (belongs to AVZ scanner) are normally legitimate files. However, they can also be malware. It's hard to know if those files are the legitimate ones or not without any further info. Please read this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

hi thanks for the reply. umm do you have another active scan my computer sais it's not compatible with the panda scan so it can't start to scan?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Hi Panda777, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

You might have better success with the *Kaspersky On-Line Active Scanner*.

Try it and see if it helps...but be sure to continue with "The 5 Steps".

Kind Regards,


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

thanks guys, but I couldn't get Kapersky to scan or Active scan. I got trendscan and it got the job done.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Good for you Panda777,

Just continue with the directions in "The 5 Steps".


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Before I go to step 5 my computer is kind of slow still, is it from all the protection or memory?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

It could be due to a multitude of causes, so lets get you underway with completing those "5 Steps" and your logs posted in the HJT Help Support Forum, first, and worry about 'speed' etc later.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

umm when I tried to unload my dss I had a hidden install and rootshell appear on defense pro, i tried to quarantine but it failed thats why my computer is till slow what do I do know?? help trendscan couldn't find it help???


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Do you how much RAM you have installed, Panda?


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

you mean free disc space I have available


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

i have 448 of ram total


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*



panda777 said:


> i have 448 of ram total


Hi Panda,

In all probability, I'd say that you have 512Mb RAM installed with 64Mb of it being used for your on-board graphics, which is quite normal.

The slowness of the computer having only 448Mb RAM to operate with would cause it to 'choke' some of the time, especially if you have alot of programs running in the background.
To determine just what is running in the background; Go *Start* > *Run* > _in the box type_ *msconfig* > *startup*.
Here there will be a list of all the programs that are 'vying for first place' when you start your computer; thus, slowing it down.
Perhaps if you post a screenshot of your startup programs in _msconfig_, we might be able to assist you with what is not really needed at startup.
Please read this article: *How to Post a Screenshot to TSF* , as it will help you to show us the startups.

Kind Regards,


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

I didn't understand the forum said I tried to follow instructions and nothing happened.... I have no idea what to do?


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

I downloaded a combo fix if you want to see it?


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

panda, please be more specific. Which part of the instructions did you have any trouble? 



> I downloaded a combo fix if you want to see it?


Combofix should never be used without supervision from a trained helper. It is a powerful tool and it could be dangerous if used the wrong way. Please stick with chauffeur2's instructions and report back any problems, etc so your problem can be worked with in a more organized way.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Im having problems loating Print Screen/SysRq Keys


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*slow computer*

took me awhile but I got it.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

second part of this, hope it helps


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Hi Panda,

Congratulations on the screenshot! :4-clap:
Unfortunately in all the confusion, you have posted the same one; could you please re-post the top ½ of the msconf startups thanks.

Kind Regards,


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Thank you. I don't know much about computers.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Hello Panda,

Having had a quick look of all your start up programs, there are a couple of dubious ones listed; so to be on the safe side, I recommend that you read this article… *"Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? - First Steps"*; follow the instructions _*very carefully*_; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the *HiJackThis Log Help Forum*.
_(Simply, click on the coloured links to be re-directed.)_

*Please ensure that you create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum; not back here in this one.* 

When carrying out *The 5 Steps*, if you _cannot_ complete _any of them_ for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is _extremely important _to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to *The HJT Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, _please be patient_, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Before anything Thankyou for your help. This my last question: How do get rid off a Bck/VB.XB Virus that is pass protected, by my Defender Pro 2008 15 in 1. (I know that isn't the best protection for a P.C. But i didn't have any money) I recently did a active scan following the five steps of the forum. When it stoped scanning it couldn't disenfect this virus C:\System Volume Information\_ restore{7255944...93.exe[327882R2FWJFW\NirCmdC.cfexe]. So Itried to disable the password, but no way how, so I got the idea of unistalling my DP 2008( I couldn't get a clean uninstall) The next thing I did was scan with active scan, but same result what do I do now.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Hi Panda,

If it is in the C:\System Volume Information\restore, it means that it is one of your restore points.
The best way to rid yourself of it would be to *right click* the *My Computer* Desktop Icon > *Properties* > *System Restore* > _tick the box_ *Turn off System Restore on all drives* > *OK*.
As soon as thats done, re-enable *System Restore* by _unticking the box_.
Reboot the computer, and Hey Presto its gone!
Once you reboot, it would be a good idea to do a Disk Defragment too.
If you want a good and reliable _free_ Anti Virus Program, there are two that come to mind; AVG™ and Avira® AntiVir™.

*AVG™ Anti Virus Free Edition. Download Site.*

*AVG™ Anti Virus Free Edition Installation Guide.*

*Avira® AntiVir™. Download Site.*

*Avira® AntiVir™ Installation Guide.*

Please be sure to _uninstall_ your Defender Pro 2008 _First_!

Did you continue with "The 5 Steps"?...I believe that you will need some assistance with removing of some malware on your machine.

Good Luck with the security logs.

Kind Regards,


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

I hope you can still here me this defender pro is the devil. Do you know a good program to uninstall defender pro out of my system?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Probably the only way to get rid of it totally would be to firstly _disable_ it; then use the Registry Editors to remove all the traces of the program.

Try this; Go *Start* > *run* > _type in_ *regedit* > *OK* > in the pane that opens, > *Edit* > *find* > _type in the box_ > *Defender Pro* > *enter*.
When the Registry Editors finds an entry, right click on it and *delete*.
You will need to hit the *F3* key a few times until it has finished searching.
Once it completes, reboot the computer.
One piece of advice, download and 'save' either one of those AV programs I suggested to the desktop; _disconnect from the Internet_; then use the Registry Editor.
After rebooting, install the 'new' AV program, and reconnect to the Internet.

Post back with how you fared.


Kind Regards,


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

And when i uninstall this program what is good to have as security? I have, Taskmanager, Spywareblaster, ie-spyad, spybot and windows basic firewall and updates for security.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Try one of those freebies I mentioned in my Post #24.

I personally recommend AVG™; I have had it on all the computers here at home for the last 4½ years, and its proven to be very reliable, and its _not_ a resource hog like some others.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

well it came out good but i couldn't get all them I just missed one and I couldn't touch it either


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

right now it wont let me install avg.7 it tells me that another avp is currently installed. well go to to sleep hope you help me out. thanx a million again!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Can you see any other AV programs installed?

If so, disable them.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

It's still dp 2008


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Don't worry I got rid of it, thanx for all your help


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Hi Panda,

That's great news! :4-clap:

I will now mark this thread as "Solved".
Should you have any further computer hassles, please feel free to post back again.
It has been my pleasure to have helped you.

Kind Regards, :wave:


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re:Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Last question is security good? the lists is one of these mns. Do I need any more, I think i need a anti-spy one?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re:Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Now that you've got a decent Anti Virus program, all you will need now would be something like SpyBot S&D or SpywareTerminator™, both of which are _free_.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

yeah but, take a look at my programs my computer is acting funny today. And its super-slow. Also when I try to scan HJT it stop by the end and doesn't complete the scan?


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Here is what you asked for, and again thank you!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Hi Panda,

Thanks for that...
Now, please _*untick*_ the following items,and _*disable*_ them from the start up, as they are not needed when Windows® starts.

*Adobe*
*Epson*
*iTunes*
*Microsoft Office Link*
*MSN Messenger*
*Quick Time*
*SnoopFreeUI*
*Swg*
*VTTimer*
*Please Note:* _Disabling these programs from the 'Start Up List' _will not _have any adverse effect on the operation of the individual programs. They can easily be started by clicking on the relevant icon in the Start Menu List._

Try this; then, reboot the computer as see if the 'speed & performance' is any better.
Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

It's a lil faster, thanx. Am suppose to get pop ups, just curios. and i am having trouble w/ my HJT it stopes scanning right almost at the end.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

If you are getting 'pop-ups', this probably means that you have a malware issue, and you will need to try and complete "The 5 Steps".
As I said in the post about it; if you can't do any of 'The Steps' for whatever reason, just continue on to the end, and make note of the ones that got missed in the post you put in the HJT Help Forum.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Okay, Do you want to let you know when I'm done Doing the steps?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Yes Please Panda, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

well I got rid off the adware I had. but HJT still doesn't respond corectly


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Panda, 
Please tell me what you mean by "HJT still doesn't respond correctly"?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Panda has asked for and is receiving help in the HJT section. Let's work one area at a time, please.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Help multiple avp.exe n avz.exe on task manag.*

Thanks tetonbob...I was not aware that she had already posted there.

With that said, everything here is now solved and I will mark this thread as such.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

sorry for the inconvenience chauffeur2.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

No problems...You're in good hands with tetonbob assisting you. :wave:


----------

